# Schoenberg extremely challenging symphonic work easy to get into his piano works



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i confessed, i had a hard time liking the Pierrot Lunaire since it'S not grab me catchy, neither is Gurrelieder nor his Verlake natch , but his piano work quite easy to get into, this goes for his others pupil Berg and Webern.


Im listening to this album berg ,schoenberg, webern on naxos and i can't hardly beleive how easy it is to like in a way.

This stark jazzy cabaret of Germany ambience, yes i say jazzy because serrialism seem to have similar pattern in composition, not a bad thing at all.So for Schoenberg neophytes i would subject grabbing this before , his master works ,that he most notorious for see... or you may not like or hate Schoenberg and miss out on serrialism school piano.

Schoenberg piano work remind me of is teacher Von Zemlinsky in signare or blue print except Schoenberg was more experimental if we can says this , but this is by no way a revelation.

:tiphat:


----------



## Boston Charlie (Dec 6, 2017)

While Schoenberg can be seen as Ultra-Modern and difficult, from a certain point of view, Schoenberg can be seen as a traditionalist. Along this line, Schonberg seemed to see his method as a logical progression of the great German Romantic tradition that brings together Wagner's sense of passion with Brahms' sense of fine German craftsmanship. Schoenberg called his music "Expressionist" after the concurrent movement in painting (and Schonberg himself was also an Expressionist painter). Of the late, fully serial, Schonberg pieces, the "Survivor from Warsaw" is quite accessible and powerful. Less than 10 minutes in duration it is packs with an ominous tone of doom and renewal of faith. Boulez' recording of "Survivor from Warsaw" that features Gunther Reich as narrator is excellent.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Must be the one by Peter Hill. Got that on CD. I find I like his piano music more than those symphonic / vocal works too, although those are not 12-tone. It may have to do with the stark, raw sound, and unconventional leaps.


----------

